# Postcholecystectomy syndrome



## 17875 (Jun 20, 2006)

I would have this excessive belching and then in the middle of the night end up throwing up what my body would not digest. The doctor's diagnosed it as GERD's and the medicine would not work for me - so they recommended the Nissan Fundolpication Surgery. I had a Nissan Fundolpication Surgery 11-8-05, I didn't improve from that surgery, except that I could not throw up anymore. Two months later after I found new doctors - they tried a drug called Bentyl to see if the stomach was emptying fast -that didn't work. So then they tried Zelnorm to see if it was emptying too slow, bingo! That helped with the belching and the stomach pain. But, that didn't help with the bloating and gas. Even if I really watch what I eat I still am bloating and have gas. We did tests on the gallbladder (no stones or sludge - it just wasn't functioning) and did the gastric emptying (It took twice as long as it should have taken) test to find out that both failed. So, we discussed it and decided to go forward with the Cholesystectomy 6-14-06. Well..that was a week ago and my symptoms are twice as bad. I am trying to be optimistic and hope that I just need to give it more time. Any suggestions? How do they test for SIBO? especific test (breath)? Since we already know that the Pylorus Sphincter is part of the problem - what else are we missing?Magnesium deficiency?


----------



## 17875 (Jun 20, 2006)

Well, it is now July 23rd and I am still not any better then I was after the gallbladder surgery. I know that I need to stay away from dairy or I have IBS-D. Most the time I am IBS-C. I take Zelnorm (which you have to start out with 3mg once a day then twice a day and then 6mg twice a day. You will have diahrehia for 2 days, but then you are fine. It helped with my continual belching problem, so that told the Gastro guy that I do not digest food well. That is where it is sitting. I am thinking about trying lactagen. Has anyone tried it, did it work for you? Or Probiotic's? http://www.lactagen.com/success.php


----------

